# 'Angst' vorm Alpencross?!



## Zanne (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,
der Alpencross war schon lange mein Biketraum. Seit Jahren denk ich mir immer wieder das müsste ich unbedingt mal machen. Fit genug wäre ich wahrscheinlich (laufe Marathondistanzen und gehe zum Fitness) aber irgendwie hab ich vor der Sache einen Wahnsinns Respekt. Ich bike schon seit über 10 jahren und auch recht ordenlich, mit den Jungs kann ich gut mithalten. Aber trotzdem trau ich mich nicht so richtig an den Alpencross ran obwohl es ein Traum von mir ist.
Ist es jemand von euch auch schon so ergangen? Wie habt ihr die Bedenken überwunden????
Liebe Grüße
Zanne


----------



## Toolkid (17. Januar 2012)

Welche Bedenken hast du denn bezgl. einem Alpencross. Es gibt auch leichte Touren die man fast mit einem Crossrad fahren könnte. Wenn du bereit bist in einer Hütte zu übernachten, anstatt abends "ins Tal" zu den Hotels abzufahren, kannst du auch reichlich Höhenmeter sparen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. Januar 2012)

toolkid hat recht: alpencross ist nicht gleich alpencross!

man kann es sich so schwer machen, wie man will, aber auch so leicht wie möglich. 

manche leute fahren zwei wochen lang mit all ihrem gepäck auf dem rücken durch die gegend, selbst geführt und selbst geplant. das kann dann je nach streckenführung sehr heftig sein. manche nehmen sogar camping-ausrüstung mit. 
die gegenteilige möglichkeit ist dann, mit einer geführten gruppe, gepäcktransport und übernachtung im wellness-hotel top organisiert durch die alpen zu cruisen. da ist die anforderung dann nicht höher als bei ganz normalen tagestouren, da man ja auch nur tagesgepäck dabei haben muss, und sich um nichts anderes kümmern muss als zu fahren.

wenn du bedenken hast, kannst du dich ja so einer organisierten truppe anschließen. anbieter gibt es ja genug. meistens gibt es auch touren in verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgraden, bezogen auf kondition und technischen anspruch.
da kannst du dich dann auch vorher mit dem anbieter kurzschließen, dein fitness- und fahrtechnik-level beschreiben, und deine ansprüche an die tour aufzählen. die können dich dann sicher besser beraten, welche tour zu dir "passen" würde.


----------



## Luk00r (18. Januar 2012)

Einfach machen !!!
Schaffst du ganz easy und es ist echt nen tolles Erlebnis, du wirst dich danach fragen, warum das nicht schon eher gemacht hast  - ehrlich - das haben schon ganz andere Pappen geschafft.
Es muss ja auch kein Cross sein, eine 7Tage Rundtour bietet meist mehr Highlights und Trails als ein "echter" Cross und ist logistisch einfacher.
frei nach ... just do it


----------



## at021971 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich würde mir da nicht so einen Kopf machen. Ich habe im Herbst 2001 mein erstes MTB gekauft. Mit dem Fahren wurde es aber vor Mai 2002 nichts, da ich im März 2002 einen Achillessehnenabriss hatte und erst spät aufs Bike kam. Mit rund 450 Trainingskilometern sind wir dann Ende August 2002 zu unserem ersten AlpX aufgebrochen. Der führte uns in 7 Etappen über 445 km und rund 11.000 hm unter anderem über das Pfitscher Joch (2.256 m), Schneebergscharte(2.687 m), Passo Groste (2.443 m) und Passo Bregn da lOrs (1.836 m). Das heißt, diese Streckenführen war auch mehr oder weniger ohne Vorbereitungmöglich. Also nur Mut, das packst Du schon. Im Prinzip sind es auch nur ein paar Biketouren an einigen aufeinander folgenden Tagen. Es muss ja kein Wettrennen werden. Man kann sich die Etappen, deren Länge und die zu bewältigenden Höhenmeter ja auf den Leib schneidern. Und wenn man für das erste Mal einen geführten AlpX wählt, fällt sogar die eigene Gepäckmitnahme weg.


----------



## Zanne (19. Januar 2012)

Lieben dank für die ermutigenden Antworten ! Das Problem mit dem Alpencross ist, daß ich keine Erfahrung mit mehrtägigen Touren hab und trotzdem aber keine Anfängertransalp wie die Via Claudia fahren will. Ich will auch keine langweiligen Straßenetappen fahren und das macht die Sache schon komplizierter. Ich hab halt auch keine Erfahrung mit der Planung und so. Aber Ihr habt recht, ich sollte das einfach mal probieren. Ich werde mal im Netz recherchieren und mehr Informationen sammeln. Meißtens hat man ja nur Bedenken vor solchen Sachen weil man zu wenig darüber weiß...

LG
Zanne


----------



## scylla (19. Januar 2012)

wie schon erwähnt:
für's erste Mal kannst du ja bei einem Anbieter eine organisierte Transalp mit Gepäcktransport und Guide buchen. Da gibt's ja auch verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade, du musst also keine Angst haben, dass da nur auf Straße rumgegurkt wird. 
Das Erlebnis beim ersten Alpen-X wird sicher so schon eindrucksvoll genug sein, auch ganz ohne den Stress selber planen und organisieren zu müssen!
So kannst du erst mal schauen, wie sich das denn anfühlt, eine Woche oder mehr jeden Tag lang nur auf dem Rad zu sitzen und immer wo anders zu übernachten.

Wenn du dann Blut geleckt hast, und eine Truppe Gleichgesinnter kennst, kannst du ja beim nächsten Mal einen selbst-organisierten Alpen-X ins Auge fassen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Januar 2012)

Ganz um Teer kommt man bei einem Alpencross aber nicht herum, die Täler sind einfach geteert.
Ansonsten würd ich es so wie Scylla vorschlägt machen, so hab ich es auch gemacht.
Wenn du dir das wirklich nicht zutraust, kannst du ja erstmal irgendwo stationär eine Woche Bikeurlaub machen und dort jeden Tag Touren fahren, auch wenn das Wetter nicht so prickelnd ist. Nauders am Reschenpass wäre z.B. eine gute Location für sowas.

Wenn du das Risiko nicht eingehst es einfach zu tun, wirst du niemals rausfinden, wie es ist. No risk, no fun


----------



## Frau Rauscher (19. Januar 2012)

Zanne: Vielleicht wäre es eine Option, an einer geführten "Kombi-Tour" teilzunehmen.
Da fahren täglich 2 Gruppen in versch. Levels zum Ziel.

Ich habe das 2010 gemacht, weil ich mit dem Freund zusammen fahren wollte. Zum Glück habe ich dann doch so tiefgestapelt, dass ich am 3. Tag von der L1 Gruppe in die L3 Gruppe gewechselt habe.

Fahrtwind bietet z.B. solche Touren an...  vielleicht fragst Du dort man an? In meinem Fall war ein Wechsel möglich weil die andere Gruppe nicht "voll belegt" war...


----------



## Zanne (21. Januar 2012)

Danke noch mal!
Ich mag keine geführten Touren ... Kann manchmal ne ganz schöne Zicke sein und das verträgt nicht jedes männliche Ego.  Ihr habt mir auf jeden fall eine Menge Mut gemacht und das ist spitze von Euch !!!!  Ich werde im Frühling mal ein paar Touren in den Alpen machen und vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine Gelegenheit.

LG
Zanne


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Januar 2012)

Rumzicken auf einem Alpencross kommt aber bei niemandem gut an! Alleine würd ich das 1. Mal dann vielleicht doch nicht angehen. In einer Gruppe mit Unbekannten reißt man sich dann eher zusammen und schluckt mal was runter als unter Freunden oder nur mit dem Partner. So gesehen wäre eine geführte Tour sogar ein Vorteil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (21. Januar 2012)

Weitere Tipps 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=464926&highlight=alpen+cross

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=522895&highlight=transalp

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=520593&highlight=transalp

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=539405&highlight=ax+bericht

Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------



## Zanne (25. Januar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Rumzicken auf einem Alpencross kommt aber bei niemandem gut an! Alleine würd ich das 1. Mal dann vielleicht doch nicht angehen. In einer Gruppe mit Unbekannten reißt man sich dann eher zusammen und schluckt mal was runter als unter Freunden oder nur mit dem Partner. So gesehen wäre eine geführte Tour sogar ein Vorteil!



So schlimm bin ich auch wieder nicht  Meistens bin ich ja ne ganz liebe, das wissen alle die mich gut kennen. Aber mit ner Gruppe von lauter Fremden... ich weiß nicht. Da muß ich echt noch mal drüber nachdenken.

Ansonsten: Tolle Tips Ladies, ganz lieben Dank dafür!


----------



## Eifelwolf (25. Januar 2012)

Einmal von der Seitenlinie aus: Wenn Dir ein "Ein-Frau-Alpencross" etwas zu fad ist, versuche es doch einmal mit einem Vario-Alpencross, zusammengesetzt aus Deinen Dir wohlbekannten täglichen Mitbikern/Mitbikerinnen, aber aufgrund unterschiedlicher Leistungsstärken unterschiedliche Gruppen. Mehr dazu kannst Du z. B. hier (ab Post Nr. 3426)  lesen. Hier gab es hinsichtlich der Anforderungen eine leichte und eine schwere Gruppe, und man/frau konnte sich täglich neu für eine  Gruppe entscheiden. Abends traf man/frau sich an der selben Unterkunft.

Nachteil: Wesentlich höherer Planungsaufwand, insbesondere, weil abends eine gemeinsame Unterkunft beabsichtigt war.


----------



## Hartleibig (25. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Lieben dank für die ermutigenden Antworten ! Das Problem mit dem Alpencross ist, daß ich keine Erfahrung mit mehrtägigen Touren hab und trotzdem aber keine Anfängertransalp wie die Via Claudia fahren will. Ich will auch keine langweiligen Straßenetappen fahren und das macht die Sache schon komplizierter. Ich hab halt auch keine Erfahrung mit der Planung und so. Aber Ihr habt recht, ich sollte das einfach mal probieren. Ich werde mal im Netz recherchieren und mehr Informationen sammeln. Meißtens hat man ja nur Bedenken vor solchen Sachen weil man zu wenig darüber weiß...
> 
> LG
> Zanne


 
Wovor hast du denn jetzt genau Angst? Vor der Höhe, vor der Planung, vor einer fremden Gruppe, vor dem Alleinfahren, vor dem Fahren mit Freunden, die eventuell genau so unerfahren sind?

Ein Alpencross ist kein Hexenwerk und wenn man mit gesundem Menschenverstand an die Sache ran geht und nicht bei Blitz und Donner, Schneefall etc. auf abgeschiedenen 3.000 Höhenmetern weilt, vollkommen unproblematisch, solange die Fitness mit den Anforderungen der Route im Einklang steht. Doch selbst dann ist ein vorzeitiger Tagesabbruch und eine Übernachtung im Hotel eine einfache Lösung. Die Alpen sind keine Wildniss, wo man bei Breitensport-Aktivitäten verlorgen gehen kann, sondern ein vollkommen erschlossener Kulturraum.

Wenn du gute Freunde hast, die selbst unerfahren sind, aber trotzdem Lust auf so eine Tour haben, ist es doch ok. Suche dir eine ausgearbeitete und bekannte Tour aus dem Netz (bitte keine Via-Claudia-Variante oder was auch immer) und fahre sie einfach mit dem GPS nach. Vorher ein paar 2-Tages-Touren mit Hütten-Übernachtungen ab Juni in den Alpen, um ein bisschen Erfahrung zu sammeln. Genau so machen es ja Tausende Alpencrosser jährlich, und die meisten davon sind wahrlich keine Helden. 

Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Zanne (25. Januar 2012)

'Angst' hab ich ja nicht wirklich. Ich habe nur so gehörigen Respekt davor wahrscheinlich aus Unwissenheit. Ich liebe das Abenteuer und die Natur und die Berge, alles Voraussetzungen für den Alpencross und drum interessiere ich mich auch sehr dafür. Ich hätte auch garnichts dagegen wenn die Alpen mehr Wildnis wären. Aber ist gibt ne Menge zu bedenken zu planen und vorzubereiten und ich bin noch am Informationensammeln. 

Aber du hast bestimmt recht Hartleibig, das machen jedes Jahr so viele Leute und dann werde ich das auch irgendwie hinbekommen. Und keine Sorge, Via Claudia kommt nicht mehr in Frage, ich weiß ja jetzt was das ist und daß ich Mountain biken will und nicht Touren radeln. 

Mal ne andere Frage: Hat jemand schonmal im Schlafsack übernachtet beim Alpencross oder bucht Ihr alle Hotels?


----------



## at021971 (25. Januar 2012)

Bisher waren wir immer in Hotels und einmal im Rifugio Pederü, was aber auch schon eher hotelartig ist. Im Freien im Schlafsack übernachten hätte sicherlich auch was, würde aber wohl die Mitnahme eines Zeltes und Nahrung bedingen. Das macht es wohl abenteuerlicher, aber nicht wirklich leichter und angenehmer. Hingegen als tägliches Ziel ein Hotel zu haben, mit gutem Essen, warmer Dusche, Sauna und Schwimmbad hat schon was.

Und auch wenn hier die Via Claudia als Synonym für den Weichei-AlpX schlechthin steht, kann man diese Strecke auch ganz anders angehen. Im Transalp Buch von Uli Stanciu sind zwei Varianten beschrieben. Einmal leicht und das andere
Mal extrem. Das schöne an der Route ist dann, dass man leicht und extem täglich nach belieben kombinieren kann, so dass man sie sich auf den Leib schneidern kann.

Solltest Du daran denken Dir das Buch zu kaufen, dann warte aber bis es im März in einer neuen und erweiterten Auflage erscheint. Dann auch mit modernisiertem AlpX Planer.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hartleibig (25. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage: Hat jemand schonmal im Schlafsack übernachtet beim Alpencross oder bucht Ihr alle Hotels?


 
Meinst du jetzt, Schlafsack, um im Zelt oder draußen zu schlafen? Diese Methode wird ab und zu von wirklich Leidensfähigen durchgezogen und ist mit Sicherheit sehr ungewöhnlich. In den Bergen kommt es extrem auf Gewicht und Bewegungsfreiheit an und deswegen fällt eine Outdoorausrüstung eigentlich flach. Außer sie ist sehr minimalistisch (Biwacksack, leichter S-Sack etc). Auf dem ersten Alpencross zu 100% nicht zu empfehlen.

Viele Leute schlafen im Tal in Hotels oder auf dem Berg in Hütten und haben dafür einen leichten Hüttenschlafsack mit (aus Seide). Hütte oder Tal ist wiederum Einstellungssache. 

Tal (Hotel): Komfort, günstiger als Hütte, kein Gedränge, meist sauber und meistens nicht ausgebucht. Dafür aber kein Bergfeeling.

Hütte: Bergfeeling, oft gutes Hüttenessen. Oft überfüllt, stinkige Leute, dreckige Klos (sind zwar Ausnahmen, aber kommt vor). Reservierung unbedingt nötig. Ggfs. unverschämte Betreiber. Oder alles Bestens. Wenn du eine gute Hütte hast, passendes Wetter und alles stimmt, wertet diese Übernachtung die Tour extrem auf. Wenn es schlecht kommt, kann dir eine miese Nacht auch den nächsten Tag versauen.

Bei der Tourenplanung ist die Übernachtungs-Planung eine sehr wichtige Frage. Am Besten hier mal im Forum nachlesen, wenn du eine ungefähre Route zusammengestellt hast. Ich habe übrigens mit den Empfehlungen von Achim Zahn (in seinen Bike-Büchern) nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Angaben zu den Übernachtungen, ob gut oder schlecht, stimmten alle. Auf meinen Touren habe ich meistens einen Mix aus Hütten und Hotels drin. Hütten aber nur, wenn es eine spektakuläre Lage ist oder vom Timing super rein passt.


----------



## Hartleibig (25. Januar 2012)

at021971 schrieb:


> Und auch wenn hier die Via Claudia als Synonym für den Weichei-AlpX schlechthin steht, kann man diese Strecke auch ganz anders angehen. Im Transalp Buch von Uli Stanciu sind zwei Varianten beschrieben. Einmal leicht und das andere
> Mal extrem. Das schöne an der Route ist dann, dass man leicht und extem täglich nach belieben kombinieren kann, so dass man sie sich auf den Leib schneidern kann.


 
Meiner Meinung nach ist die Via Claudia einfach nur extrem. Entweder extrem leicht und für MTB Schwachsinn oder extrem hart (Madritschjoch etc.) und in der Alternativversion nicht für einen Einsteiger zu empfehlen.

Viele Einsteiger fahren die Albrecht-Route. Funktioniert sicherlich, mir persönlich wäre es nicht individuell genug und oben auf den Hütten mit Schwabenvolk überlaufen


----------



## Zanne (25. Januar 2012)

Hartleibig schrieb:


> Meinst du jetzt, Schlafsack, um im Zelt oder draußen zu schlafen?



Schon draußen, aber du hast sicher recht, Zelt und mehr Gepäck das geht einfach nicht. Schade.

An die Ladies: Ist einer von Euch Mädels schonmal alleine einen Alpencross gefahren?

P.S.: Die Albrecht Route muß ich mir mal genauer anschauen...

LG
Zanne


----------



## Hofbiker (25. Januar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> An die Ladies: Ist einer von Euch Mädels schonmal alleine einen Alpencross gefahren?
> P.S.: Die Albrecht Route muß ich mir mal genauer anschauen...



Ja, ich hatte 2010 ein Mädl aus Norddeutschland (Bremen ?) getroffen. 

Bin mit Ihr gemeinsam durch die Uinaschlucht gefahren, habe Sie dann am Aufstieg zur Montozzo Scharte wieder getroffen. Auf meine Frage warum Sie alleine Unterwegs ist? Ihre Antwort war. Ich will mir die Zeit und das Tempo selber regeln. Ich fahre einmal pro Jahr alleine. Ich komme dann Unterwegs immer in tolle Gespräche mit den Kollegen, daraus hat sich eine tolle Freundschaft entwickelt. Ebenso habe ich für mein Geschäft einen Auftrag aus Bayern bekommen. Übrigens sende mir ein PN, dann kann ich dir div. Infos zukommen lassen!

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass und Freude für die Planung deines ersten AX.


----------



## Luk00r (26. Januar 2012)

Ohrstöpsel für Hüttenübernachtungen  - Irgendjemand schnarcht immer!!! (immer!!!) 
Hüttenübernachtung hat den Vorteil, dass man morgens meist ohne Wanderer auf dem Trail ist.
Schläft man im Tal, landet man dann eher mittags oder nachmittags auf Trails, die dann natürlich stärker bevölkert sind.


----------



## trhaflhow (28. Januar 2012)

Hab ca  8 Alpencross gefahren davon 6 alleine, auch die ersten. 
Das 1. Mal ( 1997) bin ich allerdings nicht am Ziel angekommen nach 4 Tagen Dauerregen hatte ich genug. Hab damals auch fast alle Fehler gemacht die man machen kann. Neues Bike mit neuem Sattel, viel zuviel im Rucksack, kein Plan B bei schlecht Wetter. 
Ab dem 2. Hat's spass gemacht. Auch v.a. das planen. Alleine war ich selten, hab eigentlich immer ( nette) Leute getroffen sind dann ein Stück zusammen gefahren, wenn's gepasst hat. Wenn nicht dann kann man sich ja schnell trennen 
Ich habe die Hauptsommerferienzeit strikt gemieden. 
Übernachte hab ich ausnahmslos in Pensionen und Hotels ( einige Voraussetzung : es muss Handtücher geben, da ich sowas nicht mitdabei hatte) .
 Ich hasse es mit x stinkenden Schnarchern zu übernachten. Im Tal hab ich ein EZ, ne Dusche und nen Supermarkt. 
Ausserdem benötige ich weniger Gepäck, da ich meine Klamotten abends immer waschen und trocknen kann. Ich komme z.Zt. mit einem Rucksackgesammtgewicht von unter 4,5 Kg aus. 
Je besser du planst dato besser klappt's 
Und wenn du nicht an dein Ziel kommst - na und


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Januar 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Hab ca  8 Alpencross gefahren davon 6 alleine, auch die ersten.
> Das 1. Mal ( 1997) bin ich allerdings nicht am Ziel angekommen nach 4 Tagen Dauerregen hatte ich genug. Hab damals auch fast alle Fehler gemacht die man machen kann. Neues Bike mit neuem Sattel, viel zuviel im Rucksack, kein Plan B bei schlecht Wetter.
> Ab dem 2. Hat's spass gemacht. Auch v.a. das planen. *Alleine war ich selten, hab eigentlich immer ( nette) Leute getroffen sind dann ein Stück zusammen gefahren, wenn's gepasst hat. Wenn nicht dann kann man sich ja schnell trennen
> Ich habe die Hauptsommerferienzeit strikt gemieden. *
> ...



Hallo,
Deine Ausführungen kann ich nur bestätigen. 

Ich hatte vergangenen Herbst für 3 Tage ein Gruppe mit 10 Leuten geführt. Das schlimmste was dir passieren ist unausgeschlafen am nächsten Tag weiter zufahren.  Darum vermeide ich die Massenlager mit dem Schnarchkonzert und dem permanenten nächtlichen WC Lauf und den diveresen Ausdünstungen  vom Abendessen und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





etc .


----------



## Zanne (20. Februar 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal grob eine Route überlegt die ich dieses Jahr versuchen will. Ein kurzes Stück geht es sogar über die Via Claudia. Beginn ist in Garmisch. Dann Leermoos, Imst, Ötztal, Vent, Vernagt, Latsch, Ulten, Rabbi, Male, Cles, Molveno, S Lorenzo, Dro, Riva.

Besonders viel Respekt hab ich von dem Berg nach Vent, aber dafür will ich mir einen ganzen Tag zeitnehmen. Das Timmelsjoch wollte ich nicht, weil das würde mich zu weit abbringen. Ich will mir mal 7 oder 8 Tage nehmen damit ich unterwegs auch mal einen Tag Wellness einlegen kann oder mir halt einfach Zeit lassen kann. 

Jetzt bin ich nur noch am überlegen ob ich alleine fahren soll oder nicht. Ein paar nette Freunde haben sich schon als Begleitung angeboten aber ich bin noch unsicher.

Na Ladies was haltet ihr von meinem Plan?


----------



## Hofbiker (20. Februar 2012)

Respekt!  



> toolkid hat recht: alpencross ist nicht gleich alpencross!



Gratuliere zu deiner Routenwahl.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. Februar 2012)

Ehrlich gesagt, würde ich nicht gleich als 1. "richtigen" Pass das Niederjoch machen. Das ist schon richtig viel Schieberei, sowohl bergauf wie auch bergab, ausser, du bist 1. Miss Herkules und 2. der absolute Fahrtechnikcrack. Dazu kommt noch die Höhen von 3.000m. Hast du schon entsprechende Erfahrung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexSupertramp (20. Februar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal grob eine Route überlegt die ich dieses Jahr versuchen will. Ein kurzes Stück geht es sogar über die Via Claudia. Beginn ist in Garmisch. Dann Leermoos, Imst, Ötztal, Vent, Vernagt, Latsch, Ulten, Rabbi, Male, Cles, Molveno, S Lorenzo, Dro, Riva.


 
Wow, und das für jemanden, der noch nie einen Alpencross selber geplant hat.... Hast du mal den Track dazu oder wenigstens eine Angabe zu den Pässen, die du fahren möchtest? Allein schon das Rabbi-Joch ist ja nicht so ohne... Wie kommst du denn von Latsch ins Ultental? Und dann noch einen Ruhetag bei 8 Tagen einplanen. Respekt! 

Also bitte noch etwas mehr Futter zu der Strecke. Danke!

PS: das Timmelsjoch würde ich als MTBler auch nicht fahren wollen.


----------



## Mausoline (20. Februar 2012)

Latsch - Ulten über Tarscher Pass ?  auch bergauf und bergab schieben.
Da ist das Rabbi-Joch doch beinah Genuss, zumindest das Laufen angenehmer oder...


----------



## AlexSupertramp (21. Februar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Latsch - Ulten über Tarscher Pass ?  auch bergauf und bergab schieben.
> Da ist das Rabbi-Joch doch beinah Genuss, zumindest das Laufen angenehmer oder...


 

Eben, deswege frage ich ja. Tarscher Pass wäre eine (perverse) Möglichkeit.  Oder ab Naturns hoch über die Innerfalkomai-Almen....runter ins Ultental und dann das Rabbi-Joch. Wären dann rund 3.000 HM von Latsch aus bis zur Rabbi-Hütte. Ich fand das durchaus fordernd, aber ich wusste auch, was auf mich zukommt an diesem Tag.

Jedenfalls eine interessante Tourplanung, für jemanden der das angeblich noch nie gemacht hat, allein fahren will und anscheinend Angst vorm Alpencross hat.


----------



## at021971 (21. Februar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt mal grob eine Route überlegt die ich dieses Jahr versuchen will. Ein kurzes Stück geht es sogar über die Via Claudia. Beginn ist in Garmisch. Dann Leermoos, Imst, Ötztal, Vent, Vernagt, Latsch, Ulten, Rabbi, Male, Cles, Molveno, S Lorenzo, Dro, Riva.
> 
> Besonders viel Respekt hab ich von dem Berg nach Vent, aber dafür will ich mir einen ganzen Tag zeitnehmen. Das Timmelsjoch wollte ich nicht, weil das würde mich zu weit abbringen. Ich will mir mal 7 oder 8 Tage nehmen damit ich unterwegs auch mal einen Tag Wellness einlegen kann oder mir halt einfach Zeit lassen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe mal anhand der Gramin Transalpin und den dort implementierten TransAlp Routen aus dem Buch 'Traumtouren Transalp' von Uli Stanicu Deinen AlpX geroute. Wenn das Deinem geplanten Streckenverlauf entspricht sind das so rund 340 km und 10.800 hm. 

Etappen könnte man wie folgt einteilen:
1. Garmisch-Partenkirchen - Leermoss - Imst -> 54 km / 1510 hm
2. Imst - Ötztal - Vent -> 73 km / 2.350 hm
3. Vent - Niederjoch - Vernago - Laatsch -> 46 km / 1.440 hm
4. Laatsch - Tarscher Pass - San Nicolò -> 26 km / 1.740 hm
5. San Nicolò - Rabbi Joch - Rabbi - Malé - Cles -> 54 km / 1.670 hm
6. Cles - Molveno -> 42 km / 1.240 hm 
7. Molveno - San Lorenzo - Dro - Riva del Garda -> 47 km / 780 hm

Die Herausforderungen stellen sich an Tag 3 - 5 mit dem Niederjoch, dem Tarscher Pass und dem Rabbi Joch. Alle drei Pässe haben es in sich und bedingen lange Schiebe- und auch Tragepassagen. Vor und nach diesen Pässen ist der AlpX recht easy.

So Ihr Hotelübernachtungen plant, würde ich in San Nicoló im Ultental, auch wenn es nicht ganz günstig ist, mal einen Blick auf den http://www.waltershof.it werfen. In Laatsch wäre der http://www.hotelmatillhof.com eine Empfehlung wert.

Falls Du noch keinen Track hast, anbei in ZIP-Format die obige Strecke. Damit es hier hochladbar ist, habe ich es in PDF umgenannt. Must Du halt wieder umbenennen.


----------



## Mausoline (21. Februar 2012)

So siehts ja gut fahrbar aus, aber der Genussanteil ist nicht gerade überwältigend.

Tipp an Zanne: Such dir doch noch passende Berichte zu diesen Etappen aus und schmöker die mal durch


----------



## AlexSupertramp (22. Februar 2012)

Wobei Niederjoch (lt. Pfadfinderin) und Tarscher Pass ein no go wären.


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2012)

Tarscher Pass ist kein No-Go. Wir sind da 2009 drüber. Man muß sich nur auf eine recht lange Schiebepassage über Skipisten ab der Tarscher Alm einstellen. Das letzte Stück hoch zum Tarscher Pass muss das Bike teilweise auch getragen werden. Ebenso wenn es dann wieder zum Arzkar Stausee hinunter geht, werden das nicht alle fahren wollen und können.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## AlexSupertramp (22. Februar 2012)

OK, hoch- und runtertragen wären jedenfalls für mich ein no go. Deswegen bin ich auch über die Innerfalkomai-Almen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2012)

AlexSupertramp schrieb:


> Wobei Niederjoch (lt. Pfadfinderin) und Tarscher Pass ein no go wären.



Landschaftlich schon schön...

Die Frage ist einfach, ob diese Pässe, die echt nicht jedermanns Sache sind, ausgerechnet beim 1. Alpencross sein müssen. Mit der Zeit wird man da vielleicht etwas "leidensfähiger". Zumal es ja genug Pässe gibt, die landschaftliches Erlebnis und Genuß durchaus verbinden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 6320 (22. Februar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute,
> der Alpencross war schon lange mein Biketraum. Seit Jahren denk ich mir immer wieder das müsste ich unbedingt mal machen. Fit genug wäre ich wahrscheinlich (laufe Marathondistanzen und gehe zum Fitness) aber irgendwie hab ich vor der Sache einen Wahnsinns Respekt. Ich bike schon seit über 10 jahren und auch recht ordenlich, mit den Jungs kann ich gut mithalten. Aber trotzdem trau ich mich nicht so richtig an den Alpencross ran obwohl es ein Traum von mir ist.
> Ist es jemand von euch auch schon so ergangen? Wie habt ihr die Bedenken überwunden????
> Liebe Grüße
> Zanne



Hi,
meine Frau fährt nebenher MTB und hatte die gleichen Bedenken obwohl sie auch Marathon läuft. Wir sind dann einfach losgefahren und sie war überrascht wie einfach es war.

Da Du ja Ausdauerfit bist und wahrscheinlich recht leicht wirst Du locker die als "Mittel" angebotenen Touren schaffen.
Heute wo das biken Mode geworden ist und jeder "Dödi" eine Alpentour in seiner Vita braucht werden die Massen durchgezogen. 2/3 der Leute die in den Alpen fahren sind weit weg davon ein "richtiger" MTBler zu sein und die geführten Touren sind häufig recht lasch, die Anbieter wollen Geld verdienen und keine Leute vergraulen.


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2012)

AlexSupertramp schrieb:


> Wobei Niederjoch (lt. Pfadfinderin) und Tarscher Pass ein no go wären.



für mich auch. 

Nur so wie at021971 die Etappen zusammengestellt hat siehts fahrbar aus.

Aber wie Pfadfinderin sagt, es gibt genügend Pässe, die landschaftliches Erlebnis und Genuss mteinander verbinden....
und für deren Abfahrten es sich auch lohnt das Bike Stunden hochzuschieben oder zu tragen
Eisjöchl, Schneebergscharte, Krimmler Tauern....


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2012)

Die Schneebergscharte ist aber ein ganz anderes Kaliber als Tarscher Pass und Rabbi Joch. Da ist einige Stunden tragen angesagt. Schieben geht da eher nicht so gut.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2012)

Rabbijoch wird überbewertet...
Was am Rabbijoch nervt ist dass man die Kante mit den Kreuzen sieht und denkt: Oh schön, garnimmer so weit, derweil ist´s ja dann nochmal ewig bis zum Joch. 
Ich hab mal gehört, der Tarscher Pass sei mind. so schlimm wenn nicht noch schlimmer wie die Schneebergscharte und die war für mich schon ziemlich grenzwertig. Da kommts halt schon darauf an, ob das Radl 12 oder eher 14kg wiegt, zumindest bei mir.


----------



## sub-xero (22. Februar 2012)

Hi Zanne,

eine tolle Route! Aber auch eine anspruchsvolle. Ich weiß nicht, wie viel alpine Erfahrung du mitbringst und wie deine Bike-Skills sind. Aber wie schon korrekt angemerkt wurde, das Tarscher Joch (ich vermute mal, das hattest du im Auge) und ganz besonders das Niederjoch sind schon Übergänge, die auch für erfahrene Mountainbiker und Alpencrosser eine Herausforderung sind. Bedenke das, bevor du losfährst. Vielleicht hast du es ja auch drauf, das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Aber ich habe schon einige Leute das Niederjoch und Tarscherjoch hochtragen und wieder runterschieben sehen...

Es ist bestimmt eine gute Idee, einen Tag Pause einzuplanen. Da hast du Puffer, und wenn du ihn nicht brauchst kannst du Kräfte sammeln.

Viel Glück!!

P.S.: Überlege dir wirklich noch einmal, ob du so eine Route tatsächlich alleine fahren willst!


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2012)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Rabbijoch wird überbewertet...
> Was am Rabbijoch nervt ist dass man die Kante mit den Kreuzen sieht und denkt: Oh schön, garnimmer so weit, derweil ist´s ja dann nochmal ewig bis zum Joch.
> Ich hab mal gehört, der Tarscher Pass sei mind. so schlimm wenn nicht noch schlimmer wie die Schneebergscharte und die war für mich schon ziemlich grenzwertig. Da kommts halt schon darauf an, ob das Radl 12 oder eher 14kg wiegt, zumindest bei mir.


 
Das Rabbi Joch ist gegenüber dem Tarscher Pass harmlos. Aber auch am Tarscher Pass denkt man, man sei endlich oben, um dann festzustellen, dass es nach der Kante noch ein ganzes Stück weiter tragend und schiebend hinaufgeht. 

Wir haben die Schneebergscharte 2002 gemacht und den Tarscher Pass und das Rabbi Joch 2009. Meiner Meinung nach verlieren aber Tarscher Pass und Rabbi Joch in Sachen Schwierigkeitsgrad den Vergleich mit der Schneebergschart. Erstens ist die Schneebergscharte ein ganzes Stück höher. Zudem geht dort ab rund 2.100 m ein steiler Wanderweg bis auf fast 2.700 m hinauf. Da kann man das Rad eigentlich nur tragen oder muß es zumindest schiebend über jede Stufe wuchten. Am Tarscher Joch geht es hingegen ab der Trascher Alm (1.950 m) vergleichbar angenehm schiebend über Skipisten bis auf ca. 2.400 m. Dann ist für rund 50 hm Tragen angesagt, bevor man zum weithin sichtbaren Kreuz kommt und feststellt, dass es noch nicht des Pass ist. Nach weiteren rund 500 m und 70 hm die man tragend und schiebend bewältigen muß, ist man dann endlich oben am Pass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2012)

Die 600hm Schneebergscharte gehen relativ gut. Ich muss mein Bike sowieso tragen, da bei meiner Körpergröße schieben über diese Stufen gar nicht geht.
Dafür mußte ich von oben nur ein paar Meter runterschieben und konnte dann fahren und der Trail vom Schneeberghaus (zur Übernachtung zu empfehlen) Richtung Timmelsjoch 
Das Rabbijoch war anstrengend zum Hochschieben, da es bei uns auch der 3 Tag mit Hochtragen/Schieben war nach Schneergscharte und Eisjöchl.Bis zur Haselgruberhütte hab ich deshalb auch geschoben ist aber bei guter Konstitution fahrbar. Von der Hütte aus super zum Runterfahren.
Selbst der Krimmler Tauernpass, 3 1/2 Stunden bergauf schieben/tragen und 200hm runterschieben haben sich gelohnt, da die restliche Abfahrt mit den vielen vielen Kehren so Spaß gemacht hat.
Tarscher Pass muss doch größtenteils wieder runtergeschoben werden..oder?


----------



## at021971 (22. Februar 2012)

Yep, mit AlpX Ausrüstung und reduziertem Risiko, damit Biker und Bike auch am Garadsee ankommen, wird man wohl besser vom Tarscher Pass bis unterhalb des Arzkarstausee herunterschieben.


----------



## Zanne (23. Februar 2012)

Vielen lieben Dank Euch allen für die Antworten !!! 

Das Höhenprofil ist klasse, da sehe ich zum ersten mal was ich mir da antun wollte. Ich schau mir mal noch andere Routen an. Dank auch für die Tips zu den drei höchsten Gipfeln, da muß ich nochmal in mich gehen. Fit bin ich, das sollte also kein Problem sein, Fahrtechnik ist gut aber ich kann schwer einschätzen ob sie für die Pässe reicht. Wenn ich mal ein Stück schieben müßte wär das auch kein Beinbruch... Hochtragen will ich nicht unbedingt vor allem nicht stundenlang. Ein Stück tragen würd ich aber aushalten. Mal sehen, muß noch viel nachdenken und lesen und vielleicht auch mal eine ähnliche Tour antesten bevor ich losfahre. 



sub-xero schrieb:


> P.S.: Überlege dir wirklich noch einmal, ob du so eine Route tatsächlich alleine fahren willst!



Na Du willst mich ja nicht mitnehmen. Oder?  Aber ich überleg ja noch ob ich alleine fahr oder nicht. Ist ja noch einige Zeit hin bis zum Sommer.


----------



## AlexSupertramp (23. Februar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Na Du willst mich ja nicht mitnehmen. Oder?


 
Bei seiner sado-masochistischen Routen-Wahl bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das die bessere Alternative wäre. 

Und ob jetzt die Schneerbergscharte oder der Tarscher Pass schwieriger sind, ist nebensächlich. Es sind beides Trage- und Schiebeübergänge. Und nach einem langen Tag, wenn man dann endlich dort oben steht, stellt sich durchaus die Frage, wie fit man noch mental ist, die harten Trails mit Absturzgefahr runter zu fahren. Als Einsteiger-Übergänge würde ich mir die nicht antun. 

Es gibt doch hier genug Touren-Vorschläge und GPS-Portale. Oder eben auch die Stanciu-Bücher. Allein fahren ist doch nicht schlimm. Nur die Routenwahl sollte dann eben angepasst sein.


----------



## masta21 (23. Februar 2012)

Wieso suchst du nicht einfach mal eine Einstiegroute auf? Ich weiß ja nicht wo genau du her kommst, aber ich war mal auf so ner "Vorbereitungsroute". Da ist es nicht ganz so steil und man kann sogar ein Fahrsicherheitstraining dort absolvieren, wo einem gute Tricks gezeigt werden.


----------



## sub-xero (23. Februar 2012)

Zanne schrieb:


> Na Du willst mich ja nicht mitnehmen. Oder?



Gegen das was ich für dieses Jahr geplant habe ist das Niederjoch wahrscheinlich ein Spaziergang...


----------



## Hammersbald (23. Februar 2012)

Mein Cross war letztes Jahr und wir waren zu 2. Weniger leute ist besser find ich .Route haben wir uns selbst zusammen gestellt.Geschlafen haben wir nur einmal in 6 Tagen im Hotel ansonsten im freien.  Garmisch _ gardersee über das Ötztal. Anfangs auch voll pipi in der Hose gehabt aber nach dem ersten Tag war alles verflogen und der Ritt konnte beginnen.Vorbereitung ist sehr wichtig wenn du fast alleine startest , aber ich find  geführte Touren und im Hotel pennen nicht so geil .Auf 3000 m schlafen bei klarem Himmel , so ein Sternen Himmel vergießt man nicht.
.

Bericht wie es war wenn du es gemacht hast.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (24. Februar 2012)

Zanne, meine Frage wäre, ob Du schon mal in den Alpen eine Tour über Pässe gemacht hast? Kannst Du abschätzen wie das ist auf über 2000 m über Schotter/Gestein Dein Rad zu schieben/tragen, event. über mehrere Stunden? Du hast geschrieben dass Du noch nie Mehrtagestouren gemacht hast. Mausoline juckelt seit zig Jahren in und über den Alpen rum und hat alpine Erfahrung (Mausoline, korrigier mich wenn das nicht stimmt!). Das solltest Du bedenken. 
*Muttimodus aus*
Grüße!


----------



## dede (24. Februar 2012)

Sorry, bin zwar kein Mädel, kann aber wohl was zur Diskussion beitragen (wurde von einer Freundin darauf aufmerksam gemacht und gebeten mich "fachlich einzubringen"):

1. Ich glaube, daß dein physischen/technischen Voraussetzungen (sofern du sie adäquat beschreibst) absolut ausreichen um eine vernünftige (sprich jenseits einer absoluten Einsteiger-)Alpenüberquerung zu meistern
2. Die Via Claudia gibt's noch in vielen weiteren Varianten, die sie durchaus zu einer MTB-tauglichen Transalp gestalten ohne dabei ins Extreme (Madritschjoch) abzugleiten und u.U. dann durchaus für dich in Frage kämen (orientieren sich halt an der Via Claudia Linie, nehmen aber den ein oder anderen interessanten Schlenker/Abstecher mit). In Uli's neuem Transalp-Buch wird die Via Claudia keine Rolle spielen, von den "alten" Transalps aus den früheren Auflagen wird man dort nur praktisch nichts mehr wiederfinden (was nicht bedeutet, daß die minder attraktiv wären!). Erscheinungstermin wie korrekt beschrieben im März diesen Jahres (ist keinesfalls als Werbung anzusehen, ich hab diesmal relativ wenig zum Buch beigetragen und bekomm auch kein Geld dafür)
3. Der von dir gepostete Routenvorschlag übers Niederjoch ist in meinen Augen für eine Transalp-Novizin (und noch dazu evtl. alleine) absolut suboptimal. Das Niederjoch gehört schon zur Kategorie der richtig anspruchsvollen Übergänge (zwecks Höhe, Schiebe-/Trageanteil, Technikanspruch etc.) und man sollte schon etwas alpine Bikeerfahrung mitbringen um den möglichen (nicht zwingend!) Problemen dort auch gewachsen zu sein
4. Die Albrechtroute (ich find diese Bezeichnungen völlig dämlich, aber unter diesem Namen schwirrt sie halt numal im Netz umher) ist sicherlich kein schlechter Kompromiß, der viel zu bieten hat
5. Ich kenne Mädels, die schon alleine gefahren sind, aber eigtl. meinten (fast ausnahmslos) alle im Nachhinein, daß es in einer (kleinen, homogenen) Gruppe fast immer spannender war, weil das Austauschen über das Erlebte einfach nochmal eine zusätzliche Intensivierung der Eindrücke mit sich brachte, v.a. beim "ersten Mal", wo dann doch einige Problemchen/Situationen auftauchen können, an die man im Vorhinein nicht gedacht hat....

=> in Summe: laß dich keinesfalls abschrecken, ich kenne faktisch niemande(n), die/der sich nicht vom Transalp-Virus infizieren ließ. Wenn du konkrete Tips zu den Routen haben willst gerne....


----------



## Mausoline (24. Februar 2012)

Zu meiner/unserer Vorbereitung gehört immer eine oder mehrere  2 Tagestouren in den Alpen, z. Bsp.
Zugspitzrunde
Karwendelrunde
Schruns - Heilbrunner Hütte - Sonnenkopf....

...und alpine Erfahrung ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil

Zum Schieben und Tragen
durch meine Körpergöße bin ich nicht gerade bevorteilt  schlechter SchiebeHebel, kurze Schrittlänge etc.
Schon nach dem ersten AX wusste ich, wenn Stanciu in seinem Roadbook schreibt 5km Schieben, ist das bei mir mind. das Doppelte an Länge und vor allem an Zeit. Bei der 1. Tour haben wir unsere Etappen eingeteilt auf je ca. 50km und 1500hm. Ich wollte beim 1.AX unbedingt übers Pfunderer Joch, nach Stanciu fast voll fahrbar, ich hab fast von unten an geschoben und mit Runterfahren war fast nix,da der Pfad damals durch Erosion und auf Grund meines Könnens für mich unfahrbar war. Da war ich nach dem 4.Tag schon ziemlich fertig und am 6.Tag haben wir dann verkürzt und beendet.....aber schee wars trotzdem und wer einmal Blut geleckt hat, den läßts nie mehr los 

Steigerungen seither von Jahr zu Jahr und nach oben hin offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (24. Februar 2012)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ...und alpine Erfahrung ist auf jeden Fall von Vorteil
> Ich wollte beim 1.AX unbedingt übers Pfunderer Joch, nach Stanciu fast voll fahrbar, ich hab fast von unten an geschoben



Ich hab einmal am Pfunderer Joch ein Mädel gesehen, die das wirklich bis ganz oben hin gefahren ist, ich dachte, mir fällt ein Auge raus! 
Zumindest nach dem Bach schieben wohl die meisten.

Beim Niederjoch muss man halt auch noch über den Gletscher, da ist´s vielleicht schon von Vorteil, jemanden dabei zu haben, der das schon mal gemacht hat. Zudem ist schon der Zustieg z.B. im Nebel schon nicht so ganz leicht zu erkennen, da das alles Gletschermoräne und braunes Einerlei ist.


----------

